# Gas Grill Suggestions



## Parks and Rec (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new gas grill and am interested in your suggestions.

I don't need the grill that holds 100 burgers for the whole neighborhood.

I don't need a new charcoal grill either.

Anyone have any good/bad experiences with any particular brands or models?


----------



## FusionWhite (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a Holland Grill that I absolutely love. Not sure of the model. Two thumbs WAY up. Best grill I have ever owned.

EDIT: After looking at the Holland website, its the Heritage Plus. Great grill.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2010)

This is a great time of year to buy one as they are on clearance. I got a Kenmore that was priced at $400 for $200 a couple years ago. I had to pick it up and assemble it myself, which sucked and took an entire Saturday to do, but the price was right.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 31, 2010)

I use those little tiny tabletop grills with the screw in propane bottle. Its great for two, about twenty bucks, and lasts a couple of years.

I do need to get a new one.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 31, 2010)

we have a coleman grill. it is about 4 yrs old. its ok, ended up having to replace the guts of it, all the gas line stuff, but coleman sent it all free of charge. the flavor bars are basically rusted out. we are also looking for a new one.

My parents have had the same weber grill for about 15 yrs. they have replaced the flavor bars once i believe. Dad is just now thinking about replacing as it is starting to rust where the food goes.


----------



## picusld (Aug 31, 2010)

Parks and Rec said:


> I'm in the market for a new gas grill and am interested in your suggestions.I don't need the grill that holds 100 burgers for the whole neighborhood.
> 
> I don't need a new charcoal grill either.
> 
> Anyone have any good/bad experiences with any particular brands or models?


Weber Summit 400.

Expensive, but completely worth every penny.

it is incredible the heat control that you have with it. There are also a ton of accessories for anything that you may want to try.

I am 100 percent happy with mine.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 31, 2010)

I used to sell and assemble Ducane grills when I worked at a hardwarde store in Columbia, SC. At the time they were great grills, they were made well, and had a lifetime warranty. Then they went bankrupt, Weber bought them and cancelled all of the warranties. My mom's friends gave me a Ducane for a wedding present and so far it's lasted 8 years with very little trouble so I never would have even needed the warranty. However, my parents recently bought a Weber Summit. That is a very well made grill, cooks very evenly and can get very hot. If I buy another one it'll be one of those.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 31, 2010)

Ducane's were made down in Blackville, SC.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 31, 2010)

Although they are pricey-er than most, Weber and Ducane brands are of a much higher quality and last a lot longe than the typical Big-box store grills. The burners are all stainless steel and the grates are much higher higher quality. Well worth the price difference IMHO. Like VT said, the end of the season is a good time to buy

I have a Weber Genesis (middle size) Stainless Steel grill and I find it's a good size. Mine does not have a sideburner. I wouldn't get much use out of one anyway.

On a similar yet unrelated note. I'm encountering more and more people that are going back to charcoal and not using gas anymore. They swear the flavor is better, you can get a propane starter for the charcoals so you don't nned to fuss with matches and lighter fluid and you can cook when the coals first get hot enough, then cut off the air supply to extinguish and reuse the coals again.

Anybody here switched (reverted back) from gas grill to charcoal?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2010)

> Mine does not have a sideburner.


I have sideburns. Does that count?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 31, 2010)

I actually have two grills.

One is a smoker/indirect heat cooker that was custom built by my late granddad, I inherited it. So far it's been around for 30 years, it should easily make it another 30. It weights about 200 lbs and is made of all stainless steel. It has a charcoal box in the front and the back of the cooking grate and it works great for Boston Butts, whole chickens, briskets, e.g. anything that you want to slow cook because the heat isn't directly under the meat.

The other one is the gas grill that I mentioned above. The taste on the slow cooker is unmatched, but the convenience of the gas grill is unmatched. If we grill something for dinner during the week, we have to do it on the gas grill because the other one needs at least 1.5 hours of cooking time, plus 30 minutes for lighting the coals, etc.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 31, 2010)

i've got a middle of the road weber, no problems with it, personally i cant spend more than $300 on a grill and thats what I paid for my weber (cant recall the model) I have had it five years and it "mostly" looks new still, spray the cooking surface with pam the first time you use it helps keep all the crap off of it i have found out..

i have a small weber charcoal grill we use at the lake and for camping, I cant really tell a difference in the flavor, i like to be able to come home, turn the grill on, woosh, I am ready to cook, IMO charcoal is way over-rated..

with the exception of smokers, those have to be charcoal (but they are also a PITA)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2010)

> It has a charcoal box in the front and the back of the cooking grate and it works great for Boston Butts


I've got a great Boston butt, I'll be there in a day or two.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 31, 2010)

For those of you that might not know, a Boston Butt is a not VT's dairy air, rather a pork shoulder.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 31, 2010)

I bet you would eat either.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 31, 2010)

ok boys lets get back on track here.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 31, 2010)

(given the opportunity of course)

This is what I have. I absolutely love the side by side gas and charcoal... even though this is not what you are asking for!


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 31, 2010)

I have two Webers, a Spirit E-310 and a Q100. They are both great grills.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Aug 31, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with the Charbroil Infrared grills?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 31, 2010)

I've never 'seen' an infrared grill before.

:laugh:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 31, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I've never 'seen' an infrared grill before.
> :laugh:



I think that's called an oven.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 31, 2010)

Parks and Rec said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Charbroil Infrared grills?


I investigated one the other day that had essentially exploded. Does that count?


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 31, 2010)

If one man wants to use another man's grill should he not ask permission first? My wife told me that she could give others permission to use my grill.

I do not recall that being anywhere in the marriage vows....my grill is my grill.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2010)

^-- yes thats grounds for seperation right there!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 1, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> I cant really tell a difference in the flavor, i like to be able to come home, turn the grill on, woosh, I am ready to cook, IMO charcoal is way over-rated..


Completely agree.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 1, 2010)

ElCid03 said:


> If one man wants to use another man's grill should he not ask permission first? My wife told me that she could give others permission to use my grill.
> I do not recall that being anywhere in the marriage vows....my grill is my grill.


you mean to take away and use elsewhere? or come over and cook in your yard? Either way the answer is NFW. I say you need to control your woman better.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Sep 1, 2010)

I've got this ~$90 Charbroil (at least very similar to this one) that's served me well over the past 3.5-4 years or so... The heat spreader just now rusted to the point that I bought a replacement... It's the first grill I've had where the ignitor still works after the first 10-15 times of use... But I'd say on average we're only using it about once a week... This does remind me that I need to get more propane... and maybe some steak for dinner........


----------



## ktulu (Sep 1, 2010)

I use a GrillMaster from Lowes. It is the 4 burner grill with the separate cooking areas. It's nice; I can only fire one side if I am cooking for my family.

The one thing I do not like is that the grease pan underneath is too flat, so the grease does not get to the grease containers.

Just go pay the $$ for a Big Green Egg.


----------



## picusld (Sep 1, 2010)

my weber. I am making that my screen saver


----------



## Supe (Sep 1, 2010)

Weber.

Weber Weber Weber, Weber Weber.

Sincerely,

-Weber


----------

